# Old Portuguese car



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I have an old car and want to sell it for scrap- I have seen adverts in the papers saying they will buy any old car for 500 Euros. Is this a scam? Anyone done this? The garages seem to be in Loule!


----------

